# Watch out for Sabadell exchange rates



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We'd a big bill last week in Spain, paid using Halifax Clarity credit card on a Sabadell terminal. I was asked Euro or Sterling? As always, I said Euro as no one can touch Halifax's own exchange rate. 

However, the transaction went through to HF in sterling using the exchange rate quoted at the terminal. Comparing with groceries purchased within less than 2hrs from Lidl, that poor exchange rate has cost me £40.

The reason I bring it to your attention is that I had a similar problem on New Year's Day, taking money from a Sabadell ATM. After some pushing from me they eventually admitted that there had indeed been a problem with the ATM - I'm still waiting for some redress. 

I'm now wondering if this is an endemic fault. 

I have instigated an investigation with Halifax. But I shall be very aware in future if Sabadell is in any way involved in the transaction.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

what is sabadell i thought it was a town?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been reading about Sabadell on a Spanish facebook page..
Seems they have taken over another bank (cam?) and doing lots of things and stinging their customers.
Example. Charging a min €3 for using cashpoints when it was always free, moving DD payments to end of month instead of the 1st as most people are used to..

So what you have said fits the same picture.. They stinging everyone for what they can get..


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just checked my Sabadell account and not much changed DDs still going out early in month and the usual 22 euro a quarter bank charges. If anyone thinks UK banks are bad then don't even think about a Spanish bank. Not sure yet about the 3 euro minimum for using an ATM but will find out next week when we get there.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We use Sabadell (aka Solbank) and find them a lot more efficient than Barclays!
We tend to use BBVA and get charged €2.50 for a withdrawal but Sabadell refund that to us within a day or two.
Haven't ever transferred from Euro to Sterling but the other way round, the rate is always in line with HSBC Malta which is the commercial rate that most banks use as the reference rate (incl. Yahoo)
Certainly, any card transactions in a shop and they show on our account within half an hour.
IBAN transfers into Sabadell take about three hours from UK Barclays.

Off topic but we find that Lidl in Portugal are refusing to accept any cards that aren't Portugese!

Patrick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Off topic but we find that Lidl in Portugal are refusing to accept any cards that aren't Portugese!
> Patrick


Its not just Lidl. I think most of the Portuguese shops etc will not take Visa/Mastercard only portuguese bank cards. Petrol stations are OK though. I always make sure to carry enough cash in Portugal.

JohnW


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry bit of update...To clarify..
It may be something to do with the type off accounts people have..
Many are saying either they are having problems or some are not but have a different type of account....
Seem's to be a lot of unhappy people on facebook making comments and preparing to close accounts.. :?


----------

